# Сколиотическая осанка в 16,5 лет



## Вадимё (25 Дек 2021)

Добрый вечер! У меня вопрос по поводу осанки. Шея немного вперед, привычка спину держать круглой. Также плечи на разных уровнях.     Ходил в нашу поликлинику... увидели неравномерность плеч и поставили диагноз сколиотическая осанка. Назначали курсы массажа и ЛФК.  У меня нет доверия этим врачам, т.к они считают, что сколиоз после 14 лет автоматом исправить нельзя.      
Несколько вопросов, на которые есть желание получить ответ!

 1) Сколиотическая осанка и сколиоз - разные болезни?  

2) До какого возраста уже 100% поздно пить боржоми, чтобы исправить? 

3) Ренген может помочь доказать сколиоз? 

4) Вообще при каких еще проблемах может быть неравномерность плеч?  

 Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (26 Дек 2021)

@Вадимё, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

